# Trenbolone is making me snore like crazy



## Mean Machine (Sep 3, 2013)

Anyone else snore like crazy when on tren?   my girlfriend says that there is 4 diferrent snoring sounds that i make and they are all super loud.   I never snored before.   last night she went and slept on the couch.    I am sure its from the tren cause i never snored on dbol, anavar or test.     maybe i will try some breath rite strips tonight.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Sep 3, 2013)

clear your sinuses before bed and ull be fine.  ive fought with deviated septum and misaligned nasal pasages due to accidents.

best thing to help you sleep with clear breathing " xycam"  best spray out there


----------



## goesto11 (Sep 3, 2013)

get a neti pot dawg, but don't pour that shit in hot


----------



## grind4it (Sep 4, 2013)

For whatever its worth; I get sore on Tren when I am running a calorie deficit when I'm running at maintenance or above I do not get sore...with that said its the same with most all compounds for me.

When I get over 230-235 I snore, when I'm under I don't. 

Idk, if this is relevant  for you but this is my experience.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 4, 2013)

Over the last year going from 236 in August to 280 as of the other night I have began snoring very very loudly. I wake up every morning with a sore throat and dry as a bone. Doesn't matter what compounds I'm running. She says I stop suddenly and then will start again. I asked her to make sure I'm breathing when that happens. I think it is sleep apnea developing. I'm so proud


----------



## Spongy (Sep 4, 2013)

I snore any time im above 220.  Period.  Tren makes it worse.  Could be due to raised blood pressure.  Keep an eye on your BP and get meds if needed.  My doc gives me a script for when I run high doses of gear.  

Like pob, I have developed minor sleep apnea due to mass gain. Most bodybuilders do.


----------



## hulksmash (Sep 4, 2013)

Being 5'6, past the 185-190 mark and hello sleep apnea

Thank god for modafinil


----------



## #TheMatrix (Sep 4, 2013)

had my first tren nightmare.....
 for the worst part of my life I literally had a demon haunt me at  night for about 6yrs in my teens.....horrible memories.
I  moved out of that house.  the same demon haunts my  brother (he took  over my room)  

at  my  new house...I  credit this first  nightmare to the tren.
fuck  you demon


----------



## hulksmash (Sep 4, 2013)

Just so you know bud, carbon monoxide is the usual reason for "hauntings", hallucinations, etc

Most people dont test CO due to it being odorless, colorless, tasteless, etc

Dont be so hard on yourself 



sparticus said:


> had my first tren nightmare.....
> for the worst part of my life I literally had a demon haunt me at  night for about 6yrs in my teens.....horrible memories.
> I  moved out of that house.  the same demon haunts my  brother (he took  over my room)
> 
> ...


----------



## #TheMatrix (Sep 4, 2013)

hulk.  I had my new house tested for everything prior to purchasing it.  everything cleared.

as for my old place....im sure there is a demonic force.  I didnt tell anyone of my experiences.  two weeks after my brother took over.  he described everything that happened to him....it was all the same.  nothing changed.

this shit is real.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Sep 4, 2013)

ps.  I have a CO tester plugged in at all times.  with a battery back up.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 5, 2013)

Trenmares are awesome


----------



## goesto11 (Sep 5, 2013)

Remember the more you weigh the more pressure you're putting on your airway. Have you tried sleeping on your side? Some people find relief simply using those breathe right strips. 
I've never done tren so I can't comment.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Sep 16, 2013)

Just so you all know aas does cause sleep apnea. And sleep apnea is no ****in joke..you wont ever get rid of it.

A little physiology....sleep apnea can decrease your oxygen saturation levels to your tissues to 70% or lower while you sleep. Guess what that means? That means your not getting the proper amount of oxygen to create ATP (which is what we burn for energy). I also means your not getting enough oxygen to operate cellular metabolism properly. So instead of burning fat when you sleep you will store fat. Sleep apnea is directly related to obesity. So after you have had sleep apnea for a while eventually you will find that it is very hard to cut or it takes alot longer then normal..this is partly due to your metabolism not working properly while you sleep. What else needs oxygen while you sleep? Muscles. Normally while you sleep your muscles tend to grow or rebuild. What happens if you dont provide enough oxygen to your muscle tissue? Your muscles grow much slower during sleep. Sleep apnea is a bodybiulders phantom enemy. No one thinks it will cause these types of problems but one day you wake up..try on a cpap...and destroy the gym like you never have before! I wont even divulge about all the diseased and cardiovascular effects it has on the human body...

Ive had sleep apnea for 3 years and **** me running I wish I would have got my cpap alot sooner!!

ps...these are my theroies based off of some of my research into sleep apnea


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 16, 2013)

Agree with Cobra Strike. Like the Wu-Tang, Sleep Apnea ain't nuthin' to f#ck wit. 

Get the CPAP. 

Neti Pot helps, Zycam too (I've got a script for Flonase due to having had me nose broken so many times back when I was kickboxing) but the CPAP is where the money is.


----------



## SteelBlue (Sep 21, 2013)

Doesn't matter what I run.... If I'm over 245 or so I snore pretty bad esp if I'm sloppy and holdin some fat.


----------



## Cyborg (Sep 24, 2013)

Tren makes me snore and sweat like a dog when I sleep. But I sleep like a baby.


----------



## Bigwhite (Sep 24, 2013)

I just had the surgery two weeks ago. My breathing alone is 100% better. They fixed my deviated septum , removed tonsils , adenoids , back of my throat and thinned my tongue...


----------



## chicken wing (Oct 18, 2013)

#TheMatrix said:


> hulk.  I had my new house tested for everything prior to purchasing it.  everything cleared.
> 
> as for my old place....im sure there is a demonic force.  I didnt tell anyone of my experiences.  two weeks after my brother took over.  he described everything that happened to him....it was all the same.  nothing changed.
> i believe it bro. been through it too. ive had same experience in my old house and it was tested for everthing before i bought it


----------



## #TheMatrix (Oct 20, 2013)

glad to see you back chikWing

ive said before...ive not seen god around.  its like he forgot about us.  but the devil...that motherfukker is always around

bigwhite.  whats that surgery called? or procedure called?


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 20, 2013)

#TheMatrix said:


> glad to see you back chikWing
> 
> ive said before...ive not seen god around.  its like he forgot about us.  but the devil...that motherfukker is always around
> 
> bigwhite.  whats that surgery called? or procedure called?



Def would hear about this procedure. Is it covered by insurance?


----------



## Bigwhite (Oct 20, 2013)

LAUPPP, insurance covered it but it starts with a sleep study then 3 months of using a cpap machine then they will ok the surgery...


----------



## halfwit (Oct 20, 2013)

Cobra Strike said:


> Just so you all know aas does cause sleep apnea. And sleep apnea is no ****in joke..you wont ever get rid of it.
> 
> A little physiology....sleep apnea can decrease your oxygen saturation levels to your tissues to 70% or lower while you sleep. Guess what that means? That means your not getting the proper amount of oxygen to create ATP (which is what we burn for energy). I also means your not getting enough oxygen to operate cellular metabolism properly. So instead of burning fat when you sleep you will store fat. Sleep apnea is directly related to obesity. So after you have had sleep apnea for a while eventually you will find that it is very hard to cut or it takes alot longer then normal..this is partly due to your metabolism not working properly while you sleep. What else needs oxygen while you sleep? Muscles. Normally while you sleep your muscles tend to grow or rebuild. What happens if you dont provide enough oxygen to your muscle tissue? Your muscles grow much slower during sleep. Sleep apnea is a bodybiulders phantom enemy. No one thinks it will cause these types of problems but one day you wake up..try on a cpap...and destroy the gym like you never have before! I wont even divulge about all the diseased and cardiovascular effects it has on the human body...
> 
> ...



Couldn't agree more.  I love my CPAP even though you feel like Darth Vader at bedtime.


----------



## Bigwhite (Oct 21, 2013)

halfwit said:


> Couldn't agree more.  I love my CPAP even though you feel like Darth Vader at bedtime.



I hated mine obviously I had surgery to get rid of it and I'm glad I did...


----------



## JackC4 (Oct 21, 2013)

**** it I  get my best rest when I snore like tractor trailer. I like sleeping on the couch toooooo


----------

